# Newbie to photography and macrophotography



## marcophoto (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi, this is my first posting on this forum. Orchid photograph taken with Lumix G2, kit 14-45 lens and dcr250 and is my first attempt at a stack.
Bee (naturally deceased) photograph taken with Lumix G2 , Prinzflex (?) 80-200mm (set to *@130mm),* dcr250 and home made flash diffuser.
Advice and comments welcome to a novice


----------



## weepete (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi mate, 

1 looks pretty good to me on the technical aspects, mibbies cropped a wee bit tight for a profile shot. It would have been a bit better if you could hide the pin I think. Possibly a bit more creative framing or angle may help too. 

2 looks a bit underexposed to me, I'd crop out the vingette and I don't think the angle really works.

Decent enough shots though


----------



## marcophoto (Aug 25, 2013)

weepete said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> 1 looks pretty good to me on the technical aspects, mibbies cropped a wee bit tight for a profile shot. It would have been a bit better if you could hide the pin I think. Possibly a bit more creative framing or angle may help too.
> 
> ...



Hi Weepete, thanks for replying,  I agree with what you have said now that you say it and I can see what you mean.  Both shots were made as test shots, one for stacking and the other for DOF.  I am going to continue with learning how best to use the DCR 250 and eventually move onto live insects.

Thankyou again

Mark


----------



## GDHLEWIS (Aug 25, 2013)

Great start. Stacking is on my to do list of things to try. Good luck with the live insects they can be mighty unpredictable at the best of times.
Keep it up


----------



## marcophoto (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi,  here are some shots from this morning,  could'nt shoot any live bee's as they were way too fast !!:er:
All shot with 80-200mm and dcr-250

Thankyou

Mark


----------



## marcophoto (Aug 26, 2013)

Yay, just managed to shoot a live fly, shot with 80-200mm @80mm and dcr 250.  Interesting damage to the rear edge of the wing as well.


----------



## marcophoto (Aug 26, 2013)

Wasp baited with some honey on a window, just a boring overhead shot I'm afraid

Thankyou

Mark


----------



## ShaneF (Aug 26, 2013)

its all the "boring shots" that prepare us and lead us to the great shots

thanks for sharing


----------



## marcophoto (Aug 26, 2013)

Green cricket my Dad found in the garden
Close ups with 80-200mm and last full cricket shot with 14-45 kit lens both with DCR250

Thankyou

Mark


----------



## marcophoto (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi, this is my first decent bee macro shot with Lumix G2 80-200mm macro lens @ 200mm and 50mm extension tubes and pop up flash.

Any advice welcome

Mark


----------



## marcophoto (Jul 8, 2014)

Hoverfly shot today with the same equipment as bee above


----------



## jjtarnow (Aug 31, 2014)

Is willful bug termination frowned upon?


----------



## jwenham (Sep 3, 2014)

These look great, although I don't like the idea of even looking at spiders!


----------



## Flyextreme (Sep 19, 2014)

ShaneF said:


> its all the "boring shots" that prepare us and lead us to the great shots



Nothing like the feeling when you truly nail a shot


----------

